# Alien Marshmallows



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Found these things buried about 1/2" in the ground in my landscape. They look like schrooms but they were buried. Anyone care to edumacate me?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

No idea.

Eat one and report back.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> No idea.
> 
> Eat one and report back.


They're bitter tasting


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> They're bitter tasting


Although I like your posts and wan't to see pictures of that bathroom ceiling when you get done, those would be some funny last words.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

That's not a dog turd you buried by chance?.....:whistling

Bitter tasting???????

Dam Mike get a shroomologist to tell you what it is....:thumbsup:

Did you tell Mrs. Cali you noticed it was bitter?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> That's not a dog turd you buried by chance?.....:whistling
> 
> Bitter tasting???????
> 
> ...


Everything looks so surreal. Almost like a cartoon.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Mikes too busy tripping balls in his backyard to answer any more questions. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> That's not a dog turd you buried by chance?.....:whistling
> 
> Bitter tasting???????
> 
> ...


You have to be kidding! My dogs turds are the size of my arm.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If it's a fungi it could be a truffle although there are probably lots of inedible underground fungi. Was it near a tree root system?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

EthanB said:


> If it's a fungi it could be a truffle although there are probably lots of inedible underground fungi. Was it near a tree root system?


in the picture I can see little roots. 
are the little roots attached to the schrooms Cali?

My first guess was cat crap.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope it's not crap. They are just like mushrooms but grew underground. They do have a little root tail on them. Didn't know cat crap had roots. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> If it's a fungi it could be a truffle although there are probably lots of inedible underground fungi. Was it near a tree root system?


There's a couple of very large Queen palms within 3 to 6 feet away.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your sitting on a multi million dollar crop....:thumbsup:

quit working and dig up your yard....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think they are called puff balls. 
http://www.caes.uga.edu/commodities/fruits/pecantruffles/factsheet.html


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My hidden worry is, yes, you guessed it, my dog, don't want her eating those.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I think they are called puff balls.
> http://www.caes.uga.edu/commodities/fruits/pecantruffles/factsheet.html


You can eat puff balls.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy Moses!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Evidently I am out of thanks....:thumbsup:

You grew your hair......


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Evidently I am out of thanks....:thumbsup:
> 
> You grew your hair......


I've always looked at the world through rose colored glasses as well. I'm one with nature.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> You can eat puff balls.


Fry them up with some butter, and they taste somewhere between a mushroom and a piece of cardboard, fried in butter. Did it a few times back in Boy Scouts.

Mike, what you have there are a delicacy, genuine Anaheim lawn truffles. Fry them up with some butter, and they'll taste just like a puffball that was dug out of a lawn fertilized by a large dog, fried in butter.


----------

